# Floating Buildings/Buildings that appear to defy gravity (Real and Fantasy)



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Air, Water, Space...*


TVCC / CCTV

China









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bayt/3252369596/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Marina Bay Sands Singapore








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5177270948_6d487eb260_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4740857025_99105362a4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4740852943_9ba6b0c989_b.jpg


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

www.funnypictures.net.au/amazing-houses/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

This one belongs to the category?

International Space Station after undocking of STS-132[see page for license], by NASA/Crew of STS-132, from Wikimedia Commons
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


>


Those are all photoshopped.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.elledecor.com/files/web/images/gravity_defying_05_floatcas.jpg


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Botswana said:


> Those are all photoshopped.


No shit, Sherlock: they're both from Worth1000, one of the web's leading communities of, you guessed it, Photoshoppers.


----------

